# Murman's Pepper/Onion/Cheese FATTY (W/Pics)



## murman (Nov 25, 2009)

This was my first FATTY! It turned out great! Why did I wait so long?

1 pound bulk breakfast sausage, 4 jalapeno peppers (cored and sliced), 2 green onions sliced thin, several pieces of shaved colby-jack cheese and seasoning.

This was smoked at 250*-275* for two hours (Internal temp 185*) over mountain mahogany, Wally World brix, Cowboy lump, Hickory, Pecan and whatever else was in the UDS...






































I served it with Sierra Nevada and Old Vine Zin. The only thing I did wrong... I did not cook two.


----------



## got14u (Nov 25, 2009)

I like how that has a lot of rolls to it...great job !


----------



## rhankinsjr (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree, I like the rolled look to this one, I bet it helps keep it together good too.

I think when I pull the trigger on a fatty I'm going to try it this way.


----------



## alx (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks delicious.I hear you on making at least two...They are so good re-heated......


----------



## rivet (Nov 25, 2009)

That is a very pretty fattie for your first one. You've earned points as far as I'm concerned for the liberal use of Jalapenos and a good job!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 25, 2009)

Great Looking Fattie...


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice looking fattie!


----------



## murman (Nov 29, 2009)

The message Hollywood needs to send out is 'Smokin' Is Cool!'


----------



## thadoc (Nov 29, 2009)

Now that's allot of cheese...! It looks awesome and im sure it tastes wven better. I like all of the rolls in the fattie, I think I will try that on my next fattie. You can never go wrong with making more than one, rather have more than not enough and there are just as good reheated! Well done.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 29, 2009)

You really did a fantastic job on the rolls and the filling sounds yummo. Then it's true everyone always never smokes enough of them. Great Job Murman
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





have to go out for your first fattie.


----------



## dgross (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks great and is giving me ideas for when the family is here for Christmas! Thanks for the pics :)!


----------



## meateater (Nov 30, 2009)

Reminds me of a pinwheel steak. Nice job and looks delisch.


----------



## thunderdome (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks tasty


----------



## jehoric (Dec 1, 2009)

That looks excellent - one of the better ones I've seen in my somewhat short time here.


----------



## action (Dec 6, 2009)

That looks really good! Has all my favorites.
Jack


----------

